# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  اصدار سامح الله الجدار للرادود السيد هاني الوداعي ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اصدار رائع من السيد ..

سامح الله الجدار

تسقيط فاطمة الزهراء ع 1427 - بوقوة - مع حسين أحمد وبمشاركة صالح الدرازي 


أشوف بقلب وشوف بعين 




ماأعوفك ياورد بعيني 




بين حزني واعتذار 




فاطمة يا أعز دمعة 




للحفظ اضغط على الايقونه اعلاه ..

نســـــالكم الدعاء

----------


## اسير الهوى

الف شكر لك استاذي العزيز شبكة

وجعلها الله بميزان اعمالك وتسلم لنا هالايادي..

دووووووووق والله ذووووق

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وتسلم الايادي* 


*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## لحظة خجل

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
*رحم الله من ذكر القائم فقام*

*ان شاء الله يوفق يا اخي شبكة الناصرة اتمنى ما تزعل يوم اتحط صوت بلا رحمة وقلت للادرة بس انها فقط للا فادة* 
*وان عن فعل اشتكيت بس اني اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف*

*توقعت انه كامة فاطمة يا اعز دمعة*

*شكراً جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك*

*تحياتي اختكم لحظة خجل*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الف شكر لك استاذي العزيز شبكة
> 
> وجعلها الله بميزان اعمالك وتسلم لنا هالايادي..
> 
> دووووووووق والله ذووووق
> 
> يسلمووووووووو



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم عزيزي على المرور ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل املودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *الله يعطيك العافية* 
> 
> *وتسلم الايادي* 
> 
> 
> *وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على طلتك ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *رحم الله من ذكر القائم فقام*
> 
> *ان شاء الله يوفق يا اخي شبكة الناصرة اتمنى ما تزعل يوم اتحط صوت بلا رحمة وقلت للادرة بس انها فقط للا فادة* 
> *وان عن فعل اشتكيت بس اني اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف*
> 
> *توقعت انه كامة فاطمة يا اعز دمعة*
> 
> *شكراً جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك*
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد .

تسلمي اختي على التواجد ..

وحصل خير ..

كل المودة

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي شبكة الناصر وجزاك الله الف خير 
مرحوم الوالدين

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بصراحة اصدار في غاية الروعة
يعطيك ربي الف عافية على الطرح
عزيزي لاتحرمنا من عطائك 
والله يديمك وطول عمرك
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشكور اخوي شبكة الناصر وجزاك الله الف خير 
> مرحوم الوالدين



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك ... تسلمي على هالدعوة .

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بصراحة اصدار في غاية الروعة
> يعطيك ربي الف عافية على الطرح
> عزيزي لاتحرمنا من عطائك 
> والله يديمك وطول عمرك
> تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم عزيزي .

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

،،،،،

أصدار جـميل .. 
لا عدمنا هذه الحنـاجر الولاية لآل البيت " عليهم السلام " 

أخي *شبكة الناصرة* 
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه 
لا عدمناك  :rolleyes: 

،
،

خالص تحايـاي ``

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على المرور ..

ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه على هالتواجد ..

والجهد الرائع في المكتبه الصوتية ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكوور خيي شبكة
وجعلة الله في ميزان أعمالك
تسلم يداك على الروابط
تحياتي لك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك .. يعطيك العافيه على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## Sweet Magic

*الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم الايادي 
*

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم..*
*اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا الاصدار الرائع*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*
*حيووو*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *الله يعطيك العافية 
> 
> وتسلم الايادي 
> *



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك .. ويسلمك ..

مشكوره على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم على المرور .. عزيزي ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## Princess

يعطييك الف عاافيه خيووو
روعه غايه في الروعه..اختيار موفق لصاحب الصوت الدافي السيد هاني

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*كيف لا يكون مبدعا وهو طالب من طلاب الشيخ المبدع حسين الاكرف*


*                 تحياتي /دمـــــوع الاكرف......*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> يعطييك الف عاافيه خيووو
> روعه غايه في الروعه..اختيار موفق لصاحب الصوت الدافي السيد هاني
> 
> دمت بحفظ الرحمن



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك خيتو ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> *كيف لا يكون مبدعا وهو طالب من طلاب الشيخ المبدع حسين الاكرف*
> 
> 
> *                 تحياتي /دمـــــوع الاكرف......*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه اختي ..

مشكوره على الحضور ..

تسلمي ... كل المودة

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو اخوووي 
ويعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا جديدك 
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه 
وفي ميزان اعمالك انشاء الله 
رحم الله والديك 
موفق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ..*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .*
*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي على طرح الاصدار* 
*وبالتوفيق الى رواديدنا الاعزاء ...*

----------


## كويتي عسل

يعطيكم الف عافيه يارب

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## كلمه ومعنى

الروابط ماتشتغل

----------

